# Portion sizes for a 6 month old.



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Just wondered if you could give me some advise on what size portions a 6 month old should be eating. My six month old twins generally have a few tablespoons of banana and yoghurt for breakfast, generally share a 125g jar of veggies and have a cow and gate dairy dessert for lunch, and usually have half a jar of veggies each for tea with a full jar of fruit each.
Does this sound like the right amount? I have no clue whether i am feeding them too much or not enough. They are already quite hefty babies so i just want to make sure i'm not feeding them too much really. My hv said to cut them down to 20 oz of milk at 6 months when they are having 3 meals - currently they are having about 23 oz. Does this sound ok?
Also do i need to start giving them water now with their meals because i've cut out a lot of milk, i worry about them getting dehydrated.
Thanks.

Love Leanne x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Leanne

Portion sizes vary from baby to baby.

If they are not looking for anymore (or struggle to finish what you give them) solids or wanting milk more often, plus their weight is stable on their centile then the changes are what you are giving is enough.

You will soon know as they will cry for more, may become irritable in between meals or want more milk.

Once well into weaning ie 3 meals a day they need a miminum of 500ml. Milk is still an important part of their diet so dont cut that back yet.

How are they doing with weaning?

Jeanettex


----------

